# Remise Etudiant Apple Store



## iMydna (24 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis prêt à passer le pas, et je m'oriente vers un MBP 13" i5 où i7 à méditer encore, cependant, j'ai vu qu'il y avait la remise étudiant, cependant je ne suis pas en fac, est-ce que je peux quand même en bénéficier? Apple fais t-il un suivi une fois que nous commandons sur le site ?

Merci =)


----------



## iMydna (26 Juin 2011)

En effet, je vais commander par le biais d'un ami en fac sur l'intranet oú il s'identifiera avec ces identifiants. Cependant, quand Apple me livrera, il y aura besoin de confirmer l'identité par une signature voir par une carte d'identité non? Je ne pourrais recevoir le colis qu'en présence de mon ami du coup non?


----------



## t-bo (26 Juin 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> En effet, je vais commander par le biais d'un ami en fac sur l'intranet oú il s'identifiera avec ces identifiants. Cependant, quand Apple me livrera, il y aura besoin de confirmer l'identité par une signature voir par une carte d'identité non? Je ne pourrais recevoir le colis qu'en présence de mon ami du coup non?



Non aucune vérification de ce genre à la livraison. Le livreur demandera une signature mais ne va pas s'embeter a vérifier l'identité. *S'il* y'en a une c'est lors de la commande avec justif. à envoyer.


----------



## iMydna (26 Juin 2011)

Ok merci beaucou =)


----------



## Adri4n (26 Juin 2011)

Tu as 12% dans les apple store en tant qu'étudiant. Bien sur tu auras tout a ton nom et pas celui de ton ami


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2011)

Adri4n a dit:


> Tu as *12%* dans les apple store en tant qu'étudiant. Bien sur tu auras tout a ton nom et pas celui de ton ami



?????


----------



## Adri4n (26 Juin 2011)

Ecoute je suis allé dans l'apple store de velizy pour acheter le dernier MBP de ma copine.
Le gard nous dit " mais vous etes etudiant?" 
Ma copine reponds: "oui a la fac de creteil"
Le vendeur: "a, je crois vous avez 8%..." IL va chercher le MBP avec la carte etudiant

Il revient avec notre sa carte etudiante...

"Vous n'avez pas 8% mais 12%"...

Je l'ai vu de mes propre yeux...


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2011)

Peut-être parce que la fac de Créteil est membre du réseau AOC (Apple On Campus) dans ce cas on n'est plus dans la remise basique étudiant mais dans la remise AOC...


----------



## Adri4n (26 Juin 2011)

tu es sur que Creteil l'est?


----------



## iMydna (26 Juin 2011)

Car il y a une réduc pour TOUS les etudiants et une pour l'AOC? Pour les étudiants, le lycée sa compte ^^ ...


----------



## Adri4n (26 Juin 2011)

Moi je t'ai dis tout ce que je savais... Pour moi étudiant c'est apres le Lycée en université.
Si tu es "etudiant" regarde sur "Apple on campus" pour voir si ton université est engagée.
Enfin bon voila.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2011)

Adri4n a dit:


> tu es sur que Creteil l'est?


Il suffit de vérifier là




iMydna a dit:


> Car il y a une réduc pour TOUS les etudiants et une pour l'AOC? Pour les étudiants, le lycée sa compte ^^ ...


Lycéen, ça n'est pas étudiant : un peu de lecture sur le site d'Apple Et ici les conditions générales.


----------



## Life_01 (29 Juin 2011)

Ce dernier message m'a fait carrément annuler ma commande sur le site d'Apple pour mon Macbook Pro. Je vais voir moi aussi de mes propres yeux dans les jours à venir si cette réduction miracle de 12% malgré l'absence d'Apple on Campus dans ma fac également est réellement effective ou non. Je ne manquerai pas (tout du moins, je l'espère) de vous faire savoir la réponse à cette énigme à 50 (pour moi, comme j'ai de toutes façons 10% avec ma carte Imagine R).


----------



## Life_01 (4 Juillet 2011)

Life_01 a dit:


> Ce dernier message m'a fait carrément annuler ma commande sur le site d'Apple pour mon Macbook Pro. Je vais voir moi aussi de mes propres yeux dans les jours à venir si cette réduction miracle de 12% malgré l'absence d'Apple on Campus dans ma fac également est réellement effective ou non. Je ne manquerai pas (tout du moins, je l'espère) de vous faire savoir la réponse à cette énigme à 50 (pour moi, comme j'ai de toutes façons 10% avec ma carte Imagine R).



J'ai acheté le macbook jeudi dernier et en effet la remise est bien de 12% (équivalent à Apple on Campus), seulement avec une carte d'étudiant alors qu'elle devrait être de 8%. 

Donc ça vaut le coup d'aller directement en magasin


----------



## iMydna (9 Juillet 2011)

Et sinon, mon frère a une carte étudiant ( il est dans la CPES prépa kiné ), donc je crois pas qu'il beneficie de l'AOC, mais il dispose aussi de la carte imagine R.  Donc j'aimerais savoir si il bénéficie d'une quelconque réduction sur l'achat d'un MBP car j'ai pas tout compris, merci


----------



## Giulietta26 (9 Juillet 2011)

Direction Apple Store pour en savoir plus.


----------



## iMydna (9 Juillet 2011)

J'y suis justement allez et je comprends pas. Il y a l'AOC, mais elle est differente des 8% ou pas, puis j'ai vu nul part la carte imagine R. Donc je pose la question. Merci d'avoir prix le temps de repondre, ça ma vraiment aIdé dans ma question.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------

Prit*


----------



## iMydna (11 Juillet 2011)

C'etait bien sur ironique, et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse .. Enfin j'ai vu un 10%, mais je suis pas sur qu'il y ai droit.. Et l'apple store le plus proche de chez moi est a 1h30 ..


----------



## iMydna (11 Juillet 2011)

J'ai re-regardé et j'ai en effet, vu la remise a 10% avec la carte imagine R sur l'achat d'un MBP. Cepedant je l'ai vu sir des sites d'informations, et je ne trouve pas le liens de cette offre sur le site Apple, Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aidé ^^ De plus, si je me déplace au caroussel du louvres, ce qui me fait un petot bout de chemin quand meme ^^ l'offre est-elle valable aussi en magasin? Et dois-je passer commande ou pourrais-je repartir avec ? Sur le site, si je prends le 13" de base, pourrais-je d'une beneficier des 10% ? et en combien de temps le recevrais-je? Les 24-48h de delais sont respectés? Merci


----------



## Giulietta26 (11 Juillet 2011)

Apple Store 0800 046 046


----------



## iMydna (11 Juillet 2011)

En faite tu veux rien me dire mais que m'envoyé au Service d'Apple? Si c'est sa, très gentilments je te demandes de plus poster inutilemement merci


----------



## Giulietta26 (11 Juillet 2011)

Tu poses des questions que seul les Apple Store peuvent répondre, et ceci depuis des semaines, il est temps de soit les joindre par téléphone, soit de s'y déplacer. Il me semble que ce soit le meilleur que l'on puisse te faire en toute franchise.


----------



## NightWalker (11 Juillet 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> En faite tu veux rien me dire mais que m'envoyé au Service d'Apple? Si c'est sa, très gentilments je te demandes de plus poster inutilemement merci



franchement... c'est nul comme réaction... si tu faisais un effort de ton côté aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> franchement... c'est nul comme réaction... si tu faisais un effort de ton côté aussi !



Je suis du même avis.


----------



## monsieur1 (12 Juillet 2011)

le MBP 13


----------



## iMydna (12 Juillet 2011)

Ok dsl, je pensais que c'etait pas des questions si techniques que sa, vu que sa concernait juste les eventuelles reprises. Bref tanpis.


----------



## Giulietta26 (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, il y a peut être un élément de réponse dans le dernier article "a la une" de macgeneration qui s'appelle "quel iMac choisir", tu verras tout en bas des liens concernant les remises éducation, AOC et carte ImagineR.


----------



## iMydna (13 Juillet 2011)

Merci!


----------



## aurique (3 Août 2016)

Sympa .... la Pub !! et joli déterrage par la même occasion


----------



## Sly54 (3 Août 2016)

aurique a dit:


> Sympa .... la Pub !! et joli déterrage par la même occasion


Posteur banni


----------

